
The lockdown is expensive and may well not work. Here’s why we should try anyway - robertwiblin
https://medium.com/@robertwiblin/the-lockdown-is-expensive-and-might-well-not-work-heres-why-we-should-try-it-anyway-dcd924e945e6
======
olliej
This completely misses the point of the lockdown - the goal is _solely_ to
show the rate of infection.

Once the rate of infection is slower there is the _possibility_ a vaccine will
be developed fast enough to make a difference in the current pandemic, but
that’s unlikely.

What is likely is that peak concurrent hospitalizations is lowered - once the
hospitals are saturated you get an increase in fatalities for _everything_.
Survival rates for many diseases are strongly tied to availability of
treatment - even in the cases of diseases like Ebola.

It also provides time for improved treatment modes, reducing the amount of
time in hospitals and the fatality rates for those there.

The core thing that people need to internalize is that these lockdowns are not
designed to reduce the total number of cases.

They are there purely to try and reduce the total death toll.

~~~
redis_mlc
Good explanation. (The article is moronic because it missed both the main
reason about ventilators, and central banks are not going to help small
business survive.)

I'm glad you mentioned Ebola.

The West's poorly-managed response to corona virus gives us some insight into
the African experience of being overwhelmed by Ebola.

